# Cooking brown rice



## widehips71 (Mar 4, 2014)

Welcome to Hips' kitchen

Tired of your brown rice coming out crunchy?  You use more water the next time and cook longer but it gets mushy?  The rice cooker your wife bought you just can't seem to get that perfect consistency?  Always trying to find that perfect brown rice to water to cook time is a pain.  Well I feel your pain.  The answer might be simpler than you think though.  Try this the next time and see what you think

1)  Bring your pot of water to a boil.  10 cups, 12 cups, doesn't matter

2)  Add rice.  2 cups per 10 to 12 cups of boiling water works good

3)  Cook at a low boil for 30 mins, uncovered, stirring occasionally

4)  Drain rice into strainer the same as you would for pasta.  10-15 seconds drain time is plenty

5)  Put drained rice back into pot on a burner with *NO* heat and cover with a tight fitting lid

6)  Let covered rice steam for 10 mins.  Again, no heat

7)  Fluff and season to taste

8)  Bam!!


----------



## halfwit (Mar 4, 2014)

Nice tips, but I'd also like to add that if you use filtered water, you'll have less of that dreaded "mineral" taste that I know turns me off from brown rice.  At least that's a problem I have where I live with the harder water from the municipal sources.

My .02c


----------



## Hotmess (Mar 4, 2014)

I'm asian. If I got caught messing up rice I would be banned from my family.  True story .I have an extremely high tech can't **** it up rice cooker and when you combine those 2 skills- you get the nicest most bomb rice ever. 
Something I have found that's pretty yummy is adding feta and sun dried tomato


----------



## Seeker (Mar 4, 2014)

I Microwave that Sheeit. Rice in 3 minutes.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 4, 2014)

Uncle Bens microwavable bags. The best


----------



## DF (Mar 4, 2014)

I cook my brown rice in chicken broth.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 5, 2014)

Hotmess said:


> I'm asian. If I got caught messing up rice I would be banned from my family.  True story .I have an extremely high tech can't **** it up rice cooker and when you combine those 2 skills- you get the nicest most bomb rice ever.
> Something I have found that's pretty yummy is adding feta and sun dried tomato



This sounds amazing.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 5, 2014)

ECKSRATED said:


> Uncle Bens microwavable bags. The best



Yup.  The jasmine and basmati are awesome. 90 seconds and the shit is perfect.


----------



## grind4it (Mar 5, 2014)

I use a rice cooker I picked up at Wally World for $40. It dose all the work and makes it perfect every time. 

http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aroma-20-cup-cooked-10-cup-uncooked-Fuzzy-Logic-Stainless-Steel/14321181


----------



## meat (Mar 5, 2014)

grind4it said:


> I use a rice cooker I picked up at Wally World for $40. It dose all the work and makes it perfect every time.
> 
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Aroma-20-cup-cooked-10-cup-uncooked-Fuzzy-Logic-Stainless-Steel/14321181



Outstanding! After trauma RN pointed out egg steamers for easy to peel harb boiled eggs, I bought one, and it rocks. Looks like I'm now in the market for a pressure cooker for my beans thanks to SFGiants. And most definitely will grab one of these for my rice next time my Son forces me into Wally World. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 15, 2014)

im a rice eating motherfukker


----------



## widehips71 (Mar 15, 2014)

Brother Bundy said:


> im a rice eating motherfukker



Me too. That's why I like cooking a big ass pot at a time


----------



## Tren4Life (Mar 15, 2014)

I use this brown sticky rice

Lundberg Eco-Farmed Brown Sweet Rice, 25-Pound by Lundberg http://www.amazon.com/dp/B0019LWJ44/ref=cm_sw_r_udp_awd_cTgjtb00WFGC3


----------

